# Panathinaikos Basketball History



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Pretty cool documentary put together on Youtube by some Nowitzki fan. Interesting for all those who care about the history of one of Europes powerhouse teams :biggrin:

Part 1:
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9fkilQhy9mI&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9fkilQhy9mI&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Part 2:
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FSKzJRYh58w&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FSKzJRYh58w&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## argusa (May 7, 2008)

Very Cool


----------

